# We made it home



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we made it home. We were able to get on the flight and got home about an hour ago. Thanks to everyone for a great time again.. We love coming down to the BTS to see all our friends again..


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks again for a great show and glad to know your home safe. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that you arrived safely. It was nice meeting both of you at the booth.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad everything worked out. Nice seeing you again and looking forward to next year when you bring ALL the girls./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 
Glad you made it home safe. It was great to see both of you again. 
Already looking forward seeing you at next years show.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Shad. It was great seeing you and Melony.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you made your flight, once again a Big Thanks to Shad and Melony and to Steve and Yolanda for organizing everything, it was fun.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya Shad and Melony , It was a pleasure to finally meet yall at the BTS along with everyone else like JJ , Dwight, John, and Stan Who gave me a GREAT deal on yet another Dash 9. and to Everyone else I met but failed to mention, it was great meeting you too !!, and you can take this to the bank when I say I will be there next year, I had a great time and met some even GREATER People and got some awesome ideas for the Garden. 
I cant wait unitl Mason is old enouigh to come along and give me more excuses to buy more stuff HA HA HA , Thanks again


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad and Melony, it was a pleasure meeeting you and spending some quality time together. As I said at the show, I think your (our?) site is great and I for one appreciate all the hard work you have put into MLS. Hope our paths cross again.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

It was good to see both of you again, Shad and Melony. See you next year at the show!


----------

